# bare bow



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

how many bare bow shooters are out there? and what kind of scores do you shoot in a nfaa 300 round? i shot 275 yesterday and feel pretty good on how i am progressing.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Hi Ed ... looks like you are shooting well , not to many BB shooters around here anymore .......

still my very favotite way of shooting , but it did give me uncontrolable TP , so to my dismay have had to shoot with sights , and for awhile a back tension release to help with my aiming and punching & ....... well you get the idea ....... before all of my probs started was shooting 288/292 with a personal best of 298 ( once and apparently unconscious ) , then I started pass shooting , snap shooting ....... that was around 1990 and while at times I have beaten the deamons , they hold about a 50 to 1 lead on me .......... did set up my Old Glory for BB for a local 3D this past summer and did very well , shot the range a 2nd time & here come the deamons & couldnt hit anything on the back 1/2


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I shoot barebow but it's with a recurve. My best 300 in competition was a 271. I've shot 275 a couple times in practice.

Dave


----------



## luckyhit (Dec 8, 2006)

I"m working on shooting barebow right now. Its the most fun that I've had since I started shooting 35 yrs ago.

I haven't scored myself yet. Next week I'll post a number.... no matter how bad it might be!


----------



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, lucky i am having a blast archery is fun again and when i do get an x wow its better than any 300 i shot with sights and a release aid.

merry christmas one and all


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

skydog said:


> how many bare bow shooters are out there? and what kind of scores do you shoot in a nfaa 300 round? i shot 275 yesterday and feel pretty good on how i am progressing.


That is pretty good shooting. The best I can do is in the mid 280's barebow. It is pretty bad when I can shoot vegas better than NFAA 300. I guess it just a focus thing.

Merry Christmas

Chris


----------



## Flip35 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Barebow*

Hey glad to hear there are some barebow shooters on here!! We are a dying breed. 

My personal best was a 263 or somewhere around there. I figure it's not too bad since I have only been shooting since October 06 after a 5 year hiatus. 

Barebow is the only way I have ever shot, and probably will remain that way. My dad has shot since the recurve days so he brought me up barebow, and I plan to keep the tradition going. 

Good stuff.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome back. Keep up the good shooting.


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Barebow*

Been shooting barebow since 99. My best is a 300 w/41X in a league.
When I am practicing "regularly" I am usually in the low to mid 290's on the 5 spot.
Last year I thought I would try FSL and it really hosed me up. I just transferred CT and the nearest shop is an hour away so I do not get to practice as much as I would like.
In your first year of BB shooting if you hit 260 or better, you are doing good. Practice Practice Practice. Since we are so few and far in between, I usually try to shoot against the FSL shooters. Until you go to the major shoots, you will rarely run into people shooting above 280-290. When you do, learn what they do and take what works for you.
I stringwalk and shoot 2 fingers under. 
Good luck and keep at it.
Alan
2003 & 2004 NFAA BB Champ


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

O.K. Lets keep this thread going for two reasons.

#1. To bring out the rest of the us Non-sighted shooters. As has been pointed out by some already, it's great to have others here that enjoy the sport of archery by using there eye as their sight.  


#2. We want to see your scores... :RockOn: 


I've been shooting in the bowhunter division here in Oregon for over 13 years. The best scores so far are 300/42x's NFAA in practice and 298 (I can't remember the x-count) at the state torunament.

My best Vegas round was 296/12x's in practice and 295/10x's at league.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

skydog said:


> how many bare bow shooters are out there? and what kind of scores do you shoot in a nfaa 300 round? i shot 275 yesterday and feel pretty good on how i am progressing.


Ed,

If I read into your post correct, your just starting out with a score of 275. 

*KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK* Do not "push" for a higher score. Work for it and it *WILL* come. 

And by all means, keep us posted on your progress. :thumbs_up


----------



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

*bow setup*

thanks guys for your encouragement. I have been messing with my set up I use a springy rest so i have been trying different weight springs my groups are really starting to tighten up and i have adjusted the poundage i think i am done playing. need to practice my next tourney is in 2 weeks. i don't string walk thats good for me the less i have to worry about the better!


----------



## Flip35 (Sep 20, 2006)

I am starting a league here on tuesday, I think we're shooting a 300 round. Not at vegas targets, the other ones I can't remember what they are. So we'll see how it goes. My best animal round was a 263. Not sure on a 300 round...I forgot to mention that in my last post. I am finding that at shoots here in Spokane, Wa, there are MAYBE 5 or 6 people shooting in Bowhunter class at shoots. Freestyle has like...40. We are indeed a dying breed...


----------



## Rick G (Jan 12, 2007)

*scores*

I am a bare bow guy, currently Hoyt matrix 46# vectors, I recently shot my best blue face game 293/27x, too bad it was on my practice range. I did have a witness but she(wife) says it doesn't count. I curently shot 524/5x on a fita indoor game and mid 270s on vegas three spots. I do string walk and put a lot of time into tune and bow set up. It is good to be back after a couple years off. I look forward to seeing other bare bow fita shooters here in Spokane in June.


----------



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

put me down for a 272 12x for week 1


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Ed,

Playing around with your equipment is a perfect way to find out where your bow and arrow combination will give you the best results. 

One thing to keep in mind is this. As you get close to tournament time, make less and less adjustment to the equipment. That way you can fine-tune yourself to making good shots.

Keep it up. :thumbs_up 

Boyd


----------



## John Derr (Jan 22, 2007)

*Barebow Shooter*

Hello all. Add me to the list of barebow shooters. I shoot FITA barebow, 44#Matrix riser, Win&Win limbs, now. I occasionally compete. I shot my best round with a Gold Medalist riser, 44# Hoyt limbs. My best round was a 388 FITA. That was five years ago. Still an over 50 Florida record, I think. I shot that round gap shooting. I am trying to learn string and face walking, because the last time I entered a field tournament I got crushed by a very good string and face walker.


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't shoot BB anymore but my best was 279, don't remember the X count.
My hardest part of shooting BB was practice. Once the family got started the practice slowed down and that led to the dreaded TP. I got to trying to much for the amound of time I had to practice. I did overcome though, I just had to convince myself not to pust it but to let it happen and be happy with what I accomplished in the time I had to shoot. I enjoy BB but no longer have a local range.


----------

